# Another pet insurance question.



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

After loosing Otto last year and finding that the pet insurance would not payout for euthanasia and also the possibility of his puppy jab causing his condition, We have been trying to find an insurance company that will insure for euthanasia and will accept homoeopathic nosodes. So far it is either one or the other but not both. Any suggestions
Lin


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am surprised you found one that will insure either to be honest. As death is inevitable they would not want to insure against it.

Homeopathic nosodes are not well regarded in the veterinary profession and their vets will be advising them not to insure an animal that is only protected by them.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi patp the euthanasia part for illness is only for a pet under 8yrs and if it is in the interest of the welfare of the animal . Theybdo not payout on euthanasia if it is a behavioural thing ie aggressiveness.

Tesco will insure if you are using nosodes, but only if prescribed by the vet.

Lin


----------

